# Freezer 7 pro rev.2 Einbaufragen



## iNsTaBiL (17. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

ich habe von meinem alten system noch einen AC Freezer 7 pro rev.2 rumliegen, den ich in mein neues System einbauen möchte.

Das erste Problem ist, es ist ein AM3 board und somit würde die luft ins nt blasen. ist ein nt ein robustes bauteil wo problemlos die warme luft "hinkann"?

Die zweite Frage richtet sich an den einbau: müssen die 2 schrauben bis zum anschlag reingedreht werden oder soll man da nach gefühl aufhören?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen und schonmal danke im vorraus

lg

edit: ich hab nen athlon ii x4 640 mit 95 watt tdp


----------



## mars321 (17. Dezember 2010)

Also ich nehme mal an dein netzteil is oben. Wieso sollte der cpu lüfter denn in das netzteil blasen ? Am einfachsten ist wenn du ein foto machst ? 
Hast du schon probiert den cpu Lüfter um 90grad zu drehen so das er die luft rausblässt ?


----------



## Ahab (17. Dezember 2010)

mars321 schrieb:


> Also ich nehme mal an dein netzteil is oben. Wieso sollte der cpu lüfter denn in das netzteil blasen ? Am einfachsten ist wenn du ein foto machst ?
> Hast du schon probiert den cpu Lüfter um 90grad zu drehen so das er die luft rausblässt ?



Der Freezer 7 ist (im Gegensatz zum Freezer 64!) so konstruiert, dass er nur wie vom TE beschrieben montierbar ist, das heißt von unten nach oben ins Netzteil blasend, statt von rechts nach links und hinten raus. Anders montieren lässt er sich leider auch nicht.

Aber du kannst ihn getrost so einbauen. Das Netzteil zieht sowieso warme Luft aus dem Inneren des Gehäuses, ein paar °C mehr oder weniger sind da nicht weiter schlimm. Einzig die Kühlleistung an der CPU leidet bei solchen Bauweisen etwas, da der Kühler die warme Abluft vom PCB der Grafikkarte holt. 
Aber wie auch immer, besser als der boxed Kühler ist die Lösung allemal.


----------



## mars321 (17. Dezember 2010)

Gibts dabei eigentlich irgendeinen vorteil das man den nur so einbauen kann ? Is ja nur sinnvoll wenn das netzteil oben ist oder ?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (17. Dezember 2010)

dann hab ich nur noch 2 fragen:

1. ob ich die schrauben ganz reindrehe oder lieber nach gefühl
2. der boxed kühler ist durch die haftung von der wlp ziemlich "fest" auf der cpu. gibts da ne methode den sanft runterzukriegen?- möcht nicht, das der prozessor dann vom sockel reißt und am kühler klebt (die intel cpu´s sind ja mit abstand fester im sockel)

lg


----------



## GxGamer (17. Dezember 2010)

aley123 schrieb:


> dann hab ich nur noch 2 fragen:
> 
> 1. ob ich die schrauben ganz reindrehe oder lieber nach gefühl
> 2. der boxed kühler ist durch die haftung von der wlp ziemlich "fest" auf der cpu. gibts da ne methode den sanft runterzukriegen?- möcht nicht, das der prozessor dann vom sockel reißt und am kühler klebt (die intel cpu´s sind ja mit abstand fester im sockel)
> ...



Die Schrauben einfach fest anziehen ohne sie zu überdrehen.
Einfach keine Gewalt anwenden, das reicht schon 

Es ist hilfreich wenn man den alten Kühler ein klein wenig dreht, also nach links/rechts bewegt und dann vorichtig aber bestimmt dran zieht.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (17. Dezember 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Es ist hilfreich wenn man den alten Kühler ein klein wenig dreht, also nach links/rechts bewegt und dann vorichtig aber bestimmt dran zieht.



ich werds hoffentlich schon hinkriegen.
danke für hilfe

lg


----------

